# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قرار بمد فترة تخفيض رسوم تسجيل الاراضي

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
                                                                                                   قرار رقم(107) لسنة 2013م 
                                                                                                    رئيس القضاء: 
                                                                                                         عملا بأحكام المادة (96) من قانون تسوية الاراضي وتسجيلها لسنة 1925م وبعد الاطلاع علي القرار رقم (178) لسنة 2012م اصدر القرار التالي نصه:  
تمد فترة اعفاء تخفيض رسوم تسجيلات الاراضي ابتداء من 1/يوليو/2013م وحتي نهاية ديسمبر 2013م. 
                                                                                                    صدر تحت توقيعي في اليوم الحادي والعشرين من شهر شعبان 1434هـ الموافق الثلاثون من شهر يونيو2013م  
                                                                                                   محمد حمد احمد ابوسن  
                                                                                                   رئيس القضاء
*

----------

